# Any one heard of " Walker" bloodline



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

We went to an Irondog show in May and saw some dogs that I hadnt seen before. The guy who had them said they were from the Walker blood line. Most of the dogs around Chicago are RE/Gotti with some Corvino. I had never seen that line before. The guys that had them were from Kentucky way. Anyone heard of/ know anything about this line. They were some big dogs


----------



## nalasdaddy (Oct 9, 2011)

My female has some walker in her. Shes a blue dog but on her fathers side is some badass game dogs. She also has gaff, so i geuss who ever bred her father was looking to make some beautiful dogs that have some drive. kinda explains why she so pretty but acts like a game bred dog.


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

nalasdaddy said:


> My female has some walker in her. Shes a blue dog but on her fathers side is some badass game dogs. She also has gaff, so i geuss who ever bred her father was looking to make some beautiful dogs that have some drive. kinda explains why she so pretty but acts like a game bred dog.


Hi  what do you mean by game bred dog ?


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Yea I'm curious to know as well what you mean by act like a game breed dog


----------



## JMAN2013 (Jan 2, 2013)

Walker **** dogs ya but n e thing else i nevere heard of


----------

